# Where's a good place to live in Doha, Qatar?



## rpmabie2004 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm moving from Dubai to Doha, Qatar in March and looking for a one bedroom apartment with a good pool and gym. Any ideas?


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi man.., i was wondering where in qatar shall u be working at...


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe need to post your questions in middle east forum as well, qatar forum is a bit dead


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes man, u r right.... Its dead.
By the way, do you have any clue how is Qatar, coz i gonna have interview with Qatar airways in 2 weeks time...


----------



## Kangaroo_J (Aug 1, 2013)

I can only suggest going to carrefour and reading the Qatar chapter from explorer book 'Working in the Gulf'.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks kangaroo J...


----------



## cHARD101 (Apr 1, 2014)

hello guys!

working in Qatar is pretty much same in Abu Dhabi... quite hard finding Pork though... but never the less it is ok there, Qatar Airways is also a good company and offer fair salary.


----------



## cHARD101 (Apr 1, 2014)

by the way, Qatar Airways offer free accommodation for their employees with transportation.


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Free accomodation..?
That's cool..
Does it count if single or married?


----------



## ashburn (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey chard101,
What else could you share about qatar air & doha..


----------

